# Rd 1 Game 1: Bobcats @ Heat (4/20 3:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*@*









    

    ​


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Pretty incredible that Haslem managed to drop completely out of the rotation and return to starter status over the course of the season.

Let's get it Miami ; the time is now! 16 wins to go!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, hopefully he can keep his outside shooting going because his D in this series on big Al is gonna be very important. 

Al Jefferson averaged 25 and 15 against the Heat in the regular season.

Heat are 15-0 against the bobcats in the big 3 era. 

In-depth stats from the great Couper Moorhead:


> Couper Moorhead @CoupNBA
> 
> Via NBA, the Charlotte Bobcats finish the season with the same efficiency rating (101.2) on offense (24th) and defense (6th).
> 
> ...


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Hoping for a sweep. The more rest our team gets, the better.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

LETS GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HEAT


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

So boys, are we posting here or in the thread in the playoff forum?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Adam said:


> So boys, are we posting here or in the thread in the playoff forum?



Playoff forum.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

My hope is seeing how Brooklyn will likely handle Toronto inspires maximum effort.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Basel said:


> Playoff forum.


Don't make me mutiny like the S2 guys.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Adam said:


> Don't make me mutiny like the S2 guys.



Not forcing you to post there. Just what I prefer as I think it's better for the forums overall.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Basel said:


> Not forcing you to post there. Just what I prefer as I think it's better for the forums overall.


I'm just playing. I agree it could be nice to do this year that's why I raised the issue.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Hey folks, I used to post on this board. Treated the season like Wade. Back now.

I have a man crush on Jefferson but Heat sweep.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Really wish Birdman was a little better of a post defender. Instincts are fine, just gets backed down too easily.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice 9-0 run by the Heat. 

Interesting to see JJ come in.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

"@ByTimReynolds: Bosh has an indescribable look on his face right now. Like he just saw the bill from the wife's journey to Paris this week or something."

Fantastic


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Makes me really happy to see a team that plays us so loosely and "play-to-win" in the regular season fail trying to play real ball in the playoffs.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Love reading my twitter timeline after those buzzer beaters. Heat fans have really learned to anticipate and accept it. So funny. Welp, at least we salvaged an assy start.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

49-42 at the half

Slow start, but a nice end to the 2nd to take a 7 point lead.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Smithian said:


> "@ByTimReynolds: Bosh has an indescribable look on his face right now. Like he just saw the bill from the wife's journey to Paris this week or something."
> 
> Fantastic


:laugh:

Welp, Reynolds must already be blocked by her. She blocks everyone. Blocked me even though I wasn't even following her. Not sure why. Never @'d her.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Missed the rough start. What was the main reason for the slow start?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Missed the rough start. What was the main reason for the slow start?


Slow pace and them being more successful in the halfcourt than us. Jefferson making his shots.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Well there goes the lead. Cold shooting from Bosh and the Bobcats start the half on a quick 8-0 run.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cant hit open 3's, then Lebron hits a 3 off the dribble.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Every time Bird has the ball for more than a second, I always think he's about to take a shot. Nice job there waiting for Lebron's cut and throwing a perfect pass.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ 333

72-65 after 3

Well, started the quarter up 7, end the quarter up 7. Again, an ugly start and a nice finish. Wish the Heat could go a full quarter playing well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Said it at the end of the season, I hope Spo finds minutes for JJ in the playoffs because his shooting could come in handy. And he has. Great move by Spo.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Adam said:


> Makes me really happy to see a team that plays us so loosely and "play-to-win" in the regular season fail trying to play real ball in the playoffs.


Really? You're gonna peacock about leading a team whose third-best player is Josh McRoberts? They shouldn't have won more than 35 games this year, everything from this point on is just gravy.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Bogg said:


> Really? You're gonna peacock about leading a team whose third-best player is Josh McRoberts? They shouldn't have won more than 35 games this year, everything from this point on is just gravy.


I'm "peacocking" about a playstyle which teams use to get cheap wins despite it not being viable in playoff games. They can enjoy their regular season victories and drop their confetti and I'll "peacock" in April in exchange. Enjoy the lottery Bogg.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Adam said:


> *I'm "peacocking" about a playstyle which teams use to get cheap wins despite it not being viable in playoff games*. They can enjoy their regular season victories and drop their confetti and I'll "peacock" in April in exchange. Enjoy the lottery Bogg.


Right? Why doesn't everyone just sign a bunch of all-stars and coast all regular season? I'll save you the suspense - Miami's going to win this series and it might not even go 5 games. Charlotte hasn't beaten Miami since Lebron came to town, I don't know how it can grate on you that a below-average team could try in the regular season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade 3333

a step back 3 to give the Heat a 15 point lead.

Awful shot, but the shot clock was winding down.

Nice minutes by this group with Lebron on the bench.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat now in the spot where they struggle the most. When they're up big.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade is so damn good in the post


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I wonder what @Adam thinks Charlotte should have done during the regular season. Decline to field a team?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat go up big, they instantly allow a 7-0 run. Big leads are sort of a kryptonite for this team.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 99-88

Slow start to the 1st and 2nd half, but a nice job end both. 

Wade and Lebron combined for 18-32 shooting. Great job by Spo to go with JJ tonight. He stepped up.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JJ was pretty big, I was shocked at that off the dribble move!

Wade and Bron did their thing. Bosh could've made it easier had his radar not been off, on the whole a solid win. Gotta keep it going though, no game 2 let down.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Bogg said:


> I wonder what @Adam thinks Charlotte should have done during the regular season. Decline to field a team?


You think I care about some scum tier team like the Bobcats? I don't care one bit about a team that doesn't care about actually getting better or winning in the playoffs. Everyone just wants to get cheap wins and make it to the playoffs. They play guys who will get them there and they play muck ball against us and grind the pace and snag cheap wins with a playstyle that they would never use in the playoffs and then they drop confetti when the game is over. They just want to sell their shitty ticket packages to their fans that they bilk out of all the other games where they give questionable effort. So now, in April when I see one of these teams and karma is in effect, I'm gonna peacock. Feels great.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Promising game. The way we were playing the last few weeks of the regular season compared to what we showed today was apples and oranges. The playoffs are upon us and that's when we come to play


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Way to turn it up in toward the end. Still some things to work on.

Can't tell me this is the worst Big 3 team (*ahem* LeBatard) with the way Wade looks.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

my ****in uncle made me miss half of the game cause of his stupid Bruins. **** Boston. He lucky I didn't punch him in his shit.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

The Bruins game was much more important than this game. That sucks for you though


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Didnt see it, but did Bill Simmons really say that Wade never developed a post up game? Please tell me he didnt really say this :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I never watch those segments anymore. Please tell me you're misinformed. He's had a brilliant post game since '08.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Read it on another board, then searched "Wade post simmons" on twitter and...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Missed the rough start. What was the main reason for the slow start?


Mostly missing good, but non-aggressive takes.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Read it on another board, then searched "Wade post simmons" on twitter and...


Wowowowowow....did he used to be credible or were we all fooled?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lol Simmons. What a fail.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Adam said:


> You think I care about some scum tier team like the Bobcats? I don't care one bit about a team t*hat doesn't care about actually getting better* or winning in the playoffs. Everyone just wants to get cheap wins and make it to the playoffs. They play guys who will get them there and they play muck ball against us and grind the pace and snag cheap wins with a playstyle that they would never use in the playoffs and then they drop confetti when the game is over. They just want to sell their shitty ticket packages to their fans that they bilk out of all the other games where they give questionable effort. So now, in April when I see one of these teams and karma is in effect, I'm gonna peacock. Feels great.


You know how I know you don't know what you're talking about? I mean, really, how did you think a comment like "I really like it when overachievers run up against a team that wholly outclasses them on talent" was going to be taken? "You're right Adam, it's really terrible for the league that Charlotte played hard this year. Anybody who doesn't have a good chance at winning a title should emulate this years' Sixers. They've worked out so splendidly for the NBA it'd be great to have 20 more versions." 

Again - this is a team that hasn't won against Miami since Lebron signed there, and generally didn't beat any of the good teams this year because they just don't have the talent. What bothers you so much about a team having the gall to play good defense and beat other bad teams?


----------

